# Green-bearded Helmetcrest



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 6, 2019)

Just home from Colombia leading a photo workshop. 

Prior to the trip I spent a few days in the highlands around Bogota where this guy was my #1 target.

Success!

G













To see more from Colombia visit - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/favourites - colombia.html


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you! Wonderful images and I needed a break from spec's and speculations.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one.

Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2019)

Glenn, you did a great job. 
Second pic is my fav.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2019)

That is one weird face! Nice picture!


----------

